# Racing Movies



## Multoran (Mar 12, 2017)

Seen any?
Like any?
Here's a clip from my favorite: Tokyo Drift.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

Hot Wheels? Acceleracers? ;D


Multoran said:


> Seen any?


I can't say I remember that moment, lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh, cool! I never thought that I'd see any other furs who were into cars! I'm a car gal myself!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

As for voting.... I'm more into movies with impressive car chases, like Bullitt, The French Connection and To Live and Die in L.A. And, why is MLP listed as a choice?


----------



## Ranceed (Apr 13, 2017)

so, any recommendation?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

Go watch Driven from 2001. Pretty good movie.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Ranceed said:


> so, any recommendation?


I'd personally recommend To Live and Die in L.A., because the chase has a part where they're driving against the flow of rush-hour freeway traffic! Although, Ronin (1997) has a similar chase scene to that, as well.


Yakamaru said:


> Go watch Driven from 2001. Pretty good movie.


Interesting movie. Sort of cool seeing F1 cars chase each other.


----------



## Xaroin (Apr 13, 2017)

Where the fuck is Talladega Nights!?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Where the fuck is Talladega Nights!?


Yeah, I agree. This poll is no good.


----------



## Surreal Mentality (Apr 24, 2017)

Rush, Days Of Thunder and senna are some good ones.


----------



## Winter (Apr 28, 2017)

I really like This one.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

Winter said:


> I really like This one.


Hehe... Looks kinda campy.


----------



## Winter (Apr 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe... Looks kinda campy.



It is. But when I was little I loved it. Too bad they took the full movie off Youtube when they started making sequels, I'd love to see it again.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 29, 2017)

Not the kind of racing movie you'd expect, but I'll go with "Senna", a documentary about life and tragic death of legendary racing driver. It's quite great, watch it, really
Also, the Initial D anime. It contains all the awesomeness and craziness of F&F franchise without its stupidity, and soundtrack is fantastic too (if you're familiar with some of the older web memes, you should know a track or two from it - "Running in the 90s" was used quite often in memevids and flash loops). Tokyo Drift was inspired quite a lot by Initial D, from what I know.


----------



## Royn (Apr 29, 2017)

The Great Race!  "Push the button, Max!"


----------



## Rivercoon (May 5, 2017)

Always liked Gumball Rally myself.


----------

